# Cpt 88175



## wilsontheresa@optonline.net (Mar 15, 2010)

I am billing for a new NP midwife and need to know if a modifier is required when billing 99396 along with 88175 (pap). Do carriers pay for the pap smear collection? If so, is 88175 the correct code to use and is a modifier needed?


----------



## whaleheadking (Mar 16, 2010)

88175 is what we bill in cytology to process the specimen.  You wouldn't use it in the office for collection.


----------



## terif (Mar 16, 2010)

*88175*

I do not believe that you charge for the collection of the Pap at all.  88175 is a lab charge for processing the Pap.


----------



## ivpagan (Mar 18, 2010)

I bill for a NP midwife and I use Q0091, no modifier, along with the preventive medicine code 993xx, and the specimen handling code 99000 if the pap specimen is being sent to an outside lab.  Hope this helps.


----------

